# I'm new



## OVL (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello, I'm new to the community. and just want to learn. Here to just say hello and introduce myself.


----------



## BassClef (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello New, and welcome to the land of everything VI.


----------



## Pradhamarao Gadi (Apr 10, 2020)

What isbVI-CONTROL .


----------



## BassClef (Apr 10, 2020)

VI Control = Virtual Instrument Control... just the name of this website... a place for people to discuss, review, share ideas about using virtual instrument libraries (synthesized or sampled instruments if you will) on a computer to make music.


----------



## Fredeke (May 5, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Patryk Scelina (May 8, 2020)

Hey. Welcome to the party


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 9, 2020)

Welcome aboard - enjoy your stay


----------



## Monkey Man (May 9, 2020)

Welcome, OVL. :emoji_beers:


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 26, 2020)

BassClef said:


> VI Control = Virtual Instrument Control... just the name of this website... a place for people to discuss, review, share ideas about using virtual instrument libraries (synthesized or sampled instruments if you will) on a computer to make music.



VI control: the self-discipline needed to resist the temptation of interrupted cadences.


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello everyone. I'm Navid Lancaster from Trinidad and Tobago (in the Caribbean). I am a Film Composer / Sound Designer. You can see/read some of my work in my profile. Happy to meet you all. Anybody else from the Caribbean here?


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello Navid! "Anybody else from the Caribbean here?" Only in our dreams, lol. Nice to have you here.

Try posting in this thread with "Caribbean/Trinidad" in your title... much better chance of hooking up with fellow Caribbeans: https://vi-control.net/community/forums/introduce-yourself.15/


----------



## Navid Lancaster (Jun 30, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Hello Navid! "Anybody else from the Caribbean here?" Only in our dreams, lol. Nice to have you here.
> 
> Try posting in this thread with "Caribbean/Trinidad" in your title... much better chance of hooking up with fellow Caribbeans: https://vi-control.net/community/forums/introduce-yourself.15/


Thank you so much.


----------

